# identify please.



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

teh fawk is this lil guy? would enjoy some info


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Its an MTX sub 

Seriously though, it looks like there is some more wording on the back of the magnet. What does all that say?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

mires said:


> Its an MTX sub
> 
> Seriously though, it looks like there is some more wording on the back of the magnet. What does all that say?


Darn you, you beat me to the sarcasim lol. 

Ya what does the circa '91 MTX "terminator" sub say on the magnet sticker?


----------



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

the terminators had home audio dopplegangers labeled under mitek that were in a set of mtx cabinets. see the 10" pics attached:


----------

